# Erste Hilfe



## Darkchild (3. April 2008)

Hallo


Wo kann ich denn erste hilfe  150+  lernen????


----------



## Rudi TD (3. April 2008)

Darkchild schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wo kann ich denn erste hilfe  150+  lernen????



http://wow.buffed.de/?i=16084


----------



## nighthawk25 (3. April 2008)

Mit einen Erste Hilfe Buch 

Das bekommt man in Düstermaschen, da steht eine hinter sonem Wagen versteckt.

Bei der gibt es Seidenverband und schwerer Seidenverband


----------



## Paladom (3. April 2008)

nighthawk25 schrieb:


> Mit einen Erste Hilfe Buch
> 
> Das bekommt man in Düstermaschen, da steht eine hinter sonem Wagen versteckt.
> 
> Bei der gibt es Seidenverband und schwerer Seidenverband



Wieso geht ihr eigentlich immer erst von der Horde aus?

Falls du ein Allie bist, steht dein Mann hier -> http://wow.buffed.de/?n=2805


----------



## Corusz (3. April 2008)

Nighthawk hats für die Hordenseite gesagt - wir Allys kriegen unser Buch in Burg Stormgarde bei Deneb Wandler


----------

